# National Treasure



## MA-Caver (Dec 18, 2004)

This latest movie venture by Jerry Bruckheimer starring Nicholas Cage is a entertaining movie. The wow factor usually associated with a Bruckheimer production is tempered by the fact that it is a Walt Disney studio production as well. Directed by Jon Turteltaub who is also known for "The Kid" and "Phenomenon" and the popular "Cool Runnings". 
But that being said, it is a great film for kids of any age because of the liberal sprinkling of AMERICAN history throughout the film. Some good moments and good clean fun all around. 
Cage plays a modern Indiana Jones sans bullwhip and pistol and the ever present fedora, who as a boy was inspired by his grand-father to search for a not-so-mythical hoard known as the Knights of Templar treasure hidden by the freemasons that were some of the signers of the Declaration of Independence. 
Not surprisingly, this is one of those big-budget releases that requires a huge dose of suspension of disbelief not only for the basic premise, but also for a great deal of what occurs within the film. As a disclaimer, I have no problem accepting the basic, far-fetched story regarding a map on the back of the Declaration of Independence.
Some (professional) Critics didn't review this film as favorable but then they're not known for turning off their logical centers and just enjoy what's up on the screen, because it is an entertaining and educational film that kids will enjoy.


----------



## Kamaria Annina (Dec 30, 2004)

I saw it this weekend with a friend of mine.  I'm by far not a history buff, and I usually don't enjoy that kind of thing, but this movie was interesting.  It explained things in an excellent story line that kept you in the edge of your chair.  There was really no 'predictable' parts in the movie, which made it all that much better.


----------

